# New superlight wheels have arrived!



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

I took delivery last night of my new custom built wheels last night. Built by Troy Watson at Ligero Wheelworks. Black Extralite SX Rear and Alchemy ELF Front hubs, Sapim CX-Ray Black bladed spokes, and Edge 1.38 Carbon Tubular Rims...965 grams for the pair (935 without decals). I am gonna take them for their first spin later this morning, then do some riding in the mountains Saturday and Sunday.

I gotta say the whole experience with Troy was great. I emailed him initially with a rough idea of what I wanted, and he called me back and spent 1/2 hour with me getting a better idea of the wheels I was looking for. He answered EVERY email really quickly (even a panicked email at 11:45pm last night when I was freaked out about how there were no splines on the SX rear freehub body). He even suggested a pair of previously laced Edge rims he had (unridden) to save me about $350. He matched the price quote I had from another builder, too. Once he got the parts in stock, I had my wheels within a few days (express overnight shipping at no extra charge). Unless they randomly blow up the first time I ride them, I think I made a good choice going with Troy.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Very nice*

Those look great and the weight is amazing. :thumbsup: 

I'm glad you got those wheels because I can see what my bike would look like with the same wheels (I'd get clinchers though). What does your complete bike weigh now?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Sweet wheels. Troy is just an awesome builder. I have a three year old set of 1275 gram clinchers that he built for me three years ago with over 10,000 miles on them that still make me smile every time I ride them.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Bike looks awesome, especially with that stem and handlebar combo.


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

BunnV said:


> Those look great and the weight is amazing. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm glad you got those wheels because I can see what my bike would look like with the same wheels (I'd get clinchers though). What does your complete bike weigh now?


Using ACTUAL weight of the wheels and claimed weight of everything else, the bike should be 6333 gm or 13.96 lbs...my first pet hamster weighed more than that!


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> Sweet wheels. Troy is just an awesome builder. I have a three year old set of 1275 gram clinchers that he built for me three years ago with over 10,000 miles on them that still make me smile every time I ride them.


Yeah, I'm looking forward to a long love affair with these wheels


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

phototravel said:


> ...... the bike should be 6333 gm or 13.96 lbs...my first pet hamster weighed more than that!


LOL!!!
That's a good one! Wow, your bike is very light! Nice job!


----------



## Severum (Sep 20, 2005)

How much were they?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

CleavesF said:


> Bike looks awesome, especially with that stem and handlebar combo.


What exactly is up with that stem and handlebar?


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

SleeveleSS said:


> What exactly is up with that stem and handlebar?


It's a Zeus Zarpa stem and 3T BioMorphe XL Bars


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

The wheels set me back $1650 with shipping. Troy gave me a nice deal


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

phototravel said:


> It's a Zeus Zarpa stem and 3T BioMorphe XL Bars


Is the bulge behind the brifter extra padding under the tape or is it part of the bar? And you definitely missed a spot with the bar tape.  

That's a great price on some very nice wheels.


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

SleeveleSS said:


> Is the bulge behind the brifter extra padding under the tape or is it part of the bar? And you definitely missed a spot with the bar tape.
> 
> That's a great price on some very nice wheels.


Partly, it's the angle at which the bike was photographed, though there is some Specialize bar gel on top of the bars AND the bars have an unusual shape where the hand meets the brake lever.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Very cool, can I inquire as to why you chose the hubs that you did? Any particular reason? I was daydreaming of a set of wheels very similar to yours, but I did the math and with Extralites I thought it would be over 2000. 

enjoy them


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

gitoutdaway said:


> Very cool, can I inquire as to why you chose the hubs that you did? Any particular reason? I was daydreaming of a set of wheels very similar to yours, but I did the math and with Extralites I thought it would be over 2000.
> 
> enjoy them


I looked at several hubs including Tune and DT Swiss, and was looking for a very light set. I read a review of the Extralite hubs, and they mentioned that they didn't have a lot of confidence in the durability of the Ultra Front SX, though they really didn't have anything negative to say about the Ultra Rear SX, and Troy told me that if I DID have any issues with the Ultra Rear SX durability, he'd replace it with something else at no charge. He had really good things to say about the Alchemy front hub (as do most people) and the weight penalty was negligible, so I went with the Alchemy for the front


----------

